# Mountain Grace Baptist shoot in Hiawassee



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 12, 2012)

SATURDAY, APRIL 14th.    FREE SHOOT!!!

Hey folks!  Many of you have joined us up in Hiawassee the last few years for our 3D shoot on the first Saturday in August.  And many of you have asked if we planned to do more than one shoot per year.  Well this is the year!

We're having a shoot on Saturday, April 14th at the same location at 2201 Pope Rd. in Hiawassee, GA.  You can come shoot at NO COST. We'll simply give you the opportunity to donate to our building fund.  We've been blessed with the opportunity to build a new church.  Any and all donations given on this day will go directly into our church building fund.  

Unlike our August shoot, this is NOT A SHOTGUN START.  We will take shooters from 8am till 2pm.  It will be one range of 25 R&W targets.  Lunch will be available.  Thanks from Mountain Grace Baptist Church Outdoor Ministry.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope to be there!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 15, 2012)

Reed Creek Head Hunter said:


> Hope to be there!



Hope to see you there!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bowtechgirl (Mar 21, 2012)

can't wait to be ther with the whole family. great group of people put these shoots on, and the money always is used for a good cause


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking forward to having you and your family!


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump! Will be a great shoot!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 28, 2012)

Tell your buddies!


----------



## clayboy (Mar 28, 2012)

A great place to shoot and always a fun course,great folks too!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting closer bump!


----------



## andersonk30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is this the pope road off lower hightower


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2012)

andersonk30 said:


> Is this the pope road off lower hightower



It's off of Swallows Creek Rd.  Lower Hightower church is on the right, just before Pope Rd.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## clayboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking like its gonna be a great day to shoot!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 9, 2012)

It's going to be a good one for sure!


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump for a great group of guys! Wish I could be there, but my son has a little league game. Kill some foam for me!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 11, 2012)

Targets set yesterday, setting stakes this morning!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 11, 2012)

After setting targets the last two days, I can say this is one of my favorite courses I've ever set.  And the weather is shaping up to be one of those days you just don't want to end.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its just about here.


----------



## bowtechgirl (Apr 14, 2012)

We had a great time, the course was alot of fun. thanks guys for a great shoot.


----------



## clayboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Great course guys, enjoyed it


----------

